# Hello PHAmily and Greetings



## Beloved Bro Germain (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello good brothers I am an EA hailing from Progressive Lodge #17 F&AM PHAin New Brunswick, NJ Son's of Boaz is our class name under the MWPHGLNJ. I am here to fellowship with you my good brothers about the craft and to just fellowship with you all and take in all the Light that you all share.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 14, 2016)

Beloved Bro Germain said:


> Hello good brothers I am an EA from the Son's of Boaz is our class name hailing from Progressive Lodge #17 F&AM PHA in New Brunswick, NJ under the MWPHGLNJ . I am here to fellowship with you my good brothers about the craft and to meet and just to fellowship with you all and take in all the Light that you all share.


Greetings from Australia and welcome to the forum. 

( Love the "PHAmily"   )


----------



## Beloved Bro Germain (Sep 14, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Greetings from Australia and welcome to the forum.
> 
> ( Love the "PHAmily"   )


Thank you and much aboliged good brother I apprecaite you glad you like it PHAmily...hope you're having a progresive day.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Sep 14, 2016)

"NJ sons of Boaz" what class are you referring to ?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 14, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 14, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> "NJ sons of Boaz" what class are you referring to ?


First off greetings and welcome to the forum 


That would be the name of his line some lodges at less in PHA have candidates chose a class president and a class name its a good practice to help them unify with each other 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 14, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> "NJ sons of Boaz" what class are you referring to ?


his lodge is in New brunswick, NJ  and the name of his class (PHA lodges will have several candiates take the degrees together and call it a class) is Sons of Boaz.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 14, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> ....That would be the name of his line some lodges at less in PHA have candidates chose a class president and a class name its a good practice to help them unify with each other
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



That's interesting- and suggests large groups of candidates all going through together....


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 15, 2016)

Bloke said:


> That's interesting- and suggests large groups of candidates all going through together....


sometimes its as little as two, but Ive talked with PHA Brothers that said theve seen classes in the high teens.  Sometimes lodges will hold candidates to make a big class...at least that's what ive been told


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 15, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> sometimes its as little as two, but Ive talked with PHA Brothers that said theve seen classes in the high teens.  Sometimes lodges will hold candidates to make a big class...at least that's what ive been told



You have to get a dispensation from GL for any more than 7 in my jurisdiction 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Sep 15, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> You have to get a dispensation from GL for any more than 7 in my jurisdiction
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Interesting stuff


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 17, 2016)

Greetings from the State of Idaho.


----------

